# Ani čuchnout



## trufeleva

ahoj, nemohl by mi někdo vysvětlit význam výrazu "Ani čuchnout!"
tady kontext: 
"Jak se mohou rozloučit, když mazáci řvou: „Jednou za mě!“ a my, co vodjiždíme, křičíme: „Ani čuchnout!“ a tak podobně..."
je to z knihy Ondřeje Neffa "Měsíc mého života"
Jak byste to přeložili do angličtiny/ruštiny/němčiny?
Děkuju za pomoc))


----------



## bibax

Spisovný tvar slovesa je čichnout (si) nebo přičichnout (si) k něčemu, = _to take a sniff at something_.

Příklady:

Nabízel mi slivovici, ale já si ani nečichl (nečuchnul).
Jak si přičichl (přičuchnul) k alkoholu, tak už mu bylo všechno jedno.

V uvedeném kontextu mazáci volají na odjíždějící: "Dejte si jednoho panáka za mne!", ale odjíždějící odpovídají v tom smyslu, že "za vás si (k alkoholu) ani nečichneme" (jinak se ale opijí do němoty).


----------



## trufeleva

Díky! teď to zkusím nějak přeložit do ruštiny... my nemáme nic podobného


----------



## bibax

Čichnouti si je rusky понюхать.

Co takhle ни капельки понюхать.


----------



## trufeleva

bibax said:


> Čichnouti si je rusky понюхать.
> 
> Co takhle ни капельки понюхать.


Ahhahaha ))) to by bylo až moc milé


----------

